# Does anyone know how to make that cream that lebanese people put in fruit salads???



## londoncooking (Mar 7, 2008)

It is driving me crazy that the owner of the place does not want to give the recipe..... I just love that cream and I cannot find how to make it anywhere... It looks like thick milk but kinda jelly. Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome to DC...Make yourself at home...

So the "cream' you are asking about is kinda like a sauce...maybe like custard?
What does it taste like..?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you think this is a yogurt-based sauce or cream?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 7, 2008)

Could be cream cheese or sour cream based sauce.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2008)

I bet it's made out of yogurt.  Sometimes I just use a vanilla yogurt on my fruit salad.  I like a squeeze of lime in mine too!  This may be like asking "does anyone have a recipe for that red sauce Italians serve on pasta"?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 7, 2008)

Kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I bet it's made out of yogurt. Sometimes I just use a vanilla yogurt on my fruit salad.


 
Ya know...I bet you just might be on to something.......


----------



## *amy* (Mar 7, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Ya know...I bet you just might be on to something.......


 
Yep, yep, yep. I add lime juice & a little honey to my yogurt for fruit salad:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=562281&postcount=11

Don't forget to add the macadamia nuts.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to DC!!  It is probably yoghurt with honey and maybe a couple of drops of orange blossom or rosewater essence.  OR maybe cinnamon instead of the essence.  Also possible that he doesn't want to share the recipe cos it isn't home made!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 8, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Yep, yep, yep. I add lime juice & a little honey to my yogurt for fruit salad:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=562281&postcount=11
> 
> Don't forget to add the macadamia nuts.


 I make a fruit salad with fresh and canned fruit like apples, pineapple, mandarin oranges, bananas and any other fresh fruit I might have then I mix it with a couple containers of Yoplait Lemon Burst Yoqurt. It's really, really good. Try it you will like it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew - I have also used the apple pie yogurt as a topping - YUM!

*amy* - macadamia nuts are horrendously expensive for the rest of us not living in California!  I'm so jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## londoncooking (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys... thanks for all the answers!

I'll try to explain how is it: it is not exactly sweet but have some kind of sweetener. It is thicker than a normal cream and does not taste like it. Probable has goats milk on it. It is kind of difficult to mix with the juice of the fruit salad, and it is definitely not yogurt. 
It is hand made, believe me. And it is lebanese! 
Is there any lebanese in this forum?????
thanks


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe it's somewhere here.


----------



## Cherry2000 (Mar 8, 2008)

Is it this, maybe?

*Cream Filling (kashta)
*Yields about 2 cups

_Kashta_ is one of two basic dessert fillings used in many Middle Eastern desserts, the other being a nut filling. It is normally made from the cream that floats on top of whole cream milk when simmered. I have never managed to make the real _Kashta_. In Lebanon one would buy already made _Kashta_ from pastry shops or buy the canned clotted cream variety (which I am not too crazy about). This recipe gives excellent and tasty results every time and is the best substitute for the real thing.

• 2 cups Heavy Cream
• 2 Tbsp Corn Starch
• 2 tsp Orange Blossom Water
• 2 Tbsp Sugar

In a saucepan, bring the cream to a gentle simmer. Meanwhile make a slurry with the corn starch and some of the cream. Add the slurry to the cream in the pan and bring to a boil. Add the orange blossom water and the sugar and keep stirring until you get a very thick spreadable mixture resembling cream cheese in texture.


----------



## londoncooking (Mar 8, 2008)

Probably! Thank you very much..... I'm gonna try to make it. In the shop sometimes they put canned cream when they do not have the one I like... and it is obviously not the same! I will let you know as soon as I make it! 
Great!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 8, 2008)

Never seen a fresh fruit salad that (a) had deep fried dumplings in and (b) no fruit!!! LOL

Kain is from Lebanon and recently joined. Maybe send a PM and see how it goes.


----------



## londoncooking (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks, I will try to PM him.... he may know if this is what I'm talking about, Anyway I'm gonna try to make it and see how it goes....


----------

